# cheapest shipped 750ml bottles?



## bkov (Jan 19, 2013)

I think the local wine store sells new green 750ml bottles for $11.99 per case of 12.

If i do not want to go the route of re-using old bottles....does anyone else know a cheaper source including shipping costs or is that probably the best i'll find?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 19, 2013)

I don't know that you'll be able to find anything cheaper on-line without having to buy rather large quantities. If you are located near any wineries you may want to see if you could buy bottles from them as they get them cheaper.


----------



## Fabiola (Jan 19, 2013)

bkov said:


> I think the local wine store sells new green 750ml bottles for $11.99 per case of 12.
> 
> If i do not want to go the route of re-using old bottles....does anyone else know a cheaper source including shipping costs or is that probably the best i'll find?



Check your local wineries, some of them sell it very cheap, some are free... in my area (Albuquerque NM) I get everyhting I want for free in one of them and another charges $25 cents per bottle. And don't forget Craigslist...


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 19, 2013)

I get them from a winery $3.00 a case .25 cents per bottle. The labels come off very easy.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jan 19, 2013)

Shipping is a bear on bottles, by the time we get enough packing around them so they don't break it costs almost more to ship bottles than it does a wine kit. $11.99 is not bad for new bottles. If you want new go for those, as for used bottles, like said above check local winerys and Craigs list.


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 1, 2013)

Any and all in Greater Pittsburgh PA area,,, Kelman Bottles
1101 William Flynn Highway
Glenshaw, PA15116-2637
412-486-9100 X215
[email protected] 

Former Glenshaw Glass, route 8 Glenshaw. 750ml Bordeaux/Burgundy clear/green,,$10.00/case of 12


----------



## Hokapsig (Feb 10, 2013)

$10?????

They were $6 per case - all you wanted. WTF happened there????


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 10, 2013)

Hokapsig said:


> $10?????
> 
> They were $6 per case - all you wanted. WTF happened there????



Inflation since 1982 has been significant


----------



## Floandgary (Feb 10, 2013)

Said they had a fire last year and don"t think they are producing at present. Waiting for some legal issues I presumed. was told they do have some stock remaining. Best to comm directly with them for the facts. I did not inquire about a bulk buy price


----------



## jswordy (Feb 12, 2013)

Boy, I'd like to get bottles locally for 11.99 a case. Here, they are $18. Plus tax, of course. Which is why I scrape labels.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 12, 2013)

Yep, only paid $6.00 per case. I'll be heading back over in the begining of March for another 30-40 cases so I can get my fall juices bottled before summer.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 22, 2013)

40 cases = 95 gallons of wine, or almost half your annual allotment. Shhhh! 

Local wineries want $5 a case used here. I get them from recycling and scrape.


----------



## ffemt128 (Feb 22, 2013)

Also for those in the Pittsburgh area, you have the option of both Premier Produce or Consumers produce in the Strip District. $9.75 at Premier per case or $8.90 per case at Consumers


----------

